
1Password: Standalone vaults aren’t being removed - doener
https://blog.agilebits.com/2017/07/13/why-we-love-1password-memberships/
======
cywick
That's a bit deceptive, though, like much else of their communication. On
Windows, support for standalone vaults has already effectively been removed,
unless you already own a license for the legacy version 4.

